# Wing problem



## BudgieFam (May 15, 2019)

Hey guys i need some help.. so my budgie Ginny is having some problem with her wing. She was all fine until yesterday evening. Her wing seems to be a little off, I don't know how that happened. Could it be a sprain?? and how do i help her?
Except this she looks fine. She's eating, chirping,preening and playing as she usually does... Just the wing is a bit held out and she's moving and open it repeatedly..(she hasn't had any fight with the other budgie or anything that could cause any type of injury)


----------



## BudgieFam (May 15, 2019)

it looks like this when she's napping..


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

If the wing is constantly in that position I would think it is either a problem with the joint or muscle or she is holding like that because because to have it any other way is causing her discomfort. If it does not soon resolve on it's own I would have her seen by an avian vet. Do you let her fly around?


----------



## BudgieFam (May 15, 2019)

Cody said:


> If the wing is constantly in that position I would think it is either a problem with the joint or muscle or she is holding like that because because to have it any other way is causing her discomfort. If it does not soon resolve on it's own I would have her seen by an avian vet. Do you let her fly around?


ohhokayy, it's been 24 hrs now that the wing is in the same position. She opened and moved the wing a lot of times... Unfortunately due to this COVID situation there aren't any vets available right now,is there anything i can do?
Nope i don't let her fly around, it's just the cage..


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Where are you located?

If you cannot get to an Avian Vet, then you need to contact an on-line vet for professional assistance.

http://www.justanswer.com/pet-bird/

http://www.vetlive.com/

Please get your budgie the help she needs and let us know how she is doing.*


----------



## BudgieFam (May 15, 2019)

FaeryBee said:


> *Where are you located?
> 
> If you cannot get to an Avian Vet, then you need to contact an on-line vet for professional assistance.
> 
> ...


I am in India right now..
Thank you so much for the help, I'll consult the vet and update you guys


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Good luck! I hope the on-line vet will be able to give you the assistance you need to give your budgie the very best care.*


----------

